# Back sweetening bulk aging mead



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

How does everyone who is bulk aging and back sweetening to taste, get the honey into solution without oxygenating the mead? It seems the stirring or agitating to "dissolve" honey would create too much turbulence and mix in air.


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

Eikel said:


> How does everyone who is bulk aging and back sweetening to taste, get the honey into solution without oxygenating the mead? It seems the stirring or agitating to "dissolve" honey would create too much turbulence and mix in air.


That's a good question! I personally don't worry about oxygen exposure as much as some do. But if you are.... you only have two choices... pour in undiluted honey or diluted honey and live with the outcome. Unless of course you back sweeten with something other than honey.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right; after stabilizing I mixed one glass to get a rough guess of how munch honey was needed for the whole carboy. I then mixed with water and added to an empty carboy, racked into this carboy, This took the level to the top of the carboy. It got cloudy but it cleared while it aged.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey even crystalized honey dissolves pretty rapidly and then a hydrometer and you taste buds tell you what you need to know. It also requires patience. Stirring without agitating in oxygen takes patience too but can be done.


----------



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Not sure if this is the right; after stabilizing I mixed one glass to get a rough guess of how munch honey was needed for the whole carboy. I then mixed with water and added to an empty carboy, racked into this carboy, This took the level to the top of the carboy. It got cloudy but it cleared while it aged.


I would have just poured undiluted honey in a fresh carboy and racked. Adding water will not ruin anything. I have done that in the past and the mead was just fine.


----------

